
Couple that sold their home to Zuckerbergs gets a $60K property tax surprise - jedberg
https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/10/08/couple-who-sold-home-to-mark-zuckerberg-gets-a-property-tax-surprise/
======
WheelsAtLarge
This is one of those cases where 99%+ of people reading this wished they had
the same type of problem. The Shulmans have a close to 7 million dollar home.
Why aren't they celebrating?

Why are the Zuckerbergs even mentioned? They overpaid for a home they wanted.
Where's the wrong?

------
masonic
So, _their own independent appraisal_ says they were overpaid by $7 million
for their PA house. I would think that investing that money in a stupidly safe
fund would result in more in interest/appreciation than the difference in
taxes.

One-percenter problems.

------
jedberg
This is some Kafkaesque bureaucracy right here.

